# Feline Memory Imprinting



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

In another thread raecarrow was commenting on the progress of Leo and Teddy's introduction. It seems that after a few initial struggles Leo and Teddy are doing just fine. While they had been speperated for nearly a year, they are brothers.

I had an amazingly easy time introducing Franny and Franklin. I brought Franklin home when he was 4 months old. 7 months later I brought Franny home, she was 2 1/2. After a day or two of cautious investigation, no hissing, they have been best pals. While Franny and Franklin are not blood related, Franny did nurse Franklin, as his mother could not.

Here's my question. Do those early experiences stay somewhere in the cat's memory? Do Leo & Teddy and Franny & Franklin remember that they have met before?

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing. I think my introduction could have been accomplished much earlier but I had a few circumstances that prevented this (ie. needing to get Leo fixed and then needing to give him ear drops). I was really surprised at how well the introductions went. Teddy had a much stronger reaction to the "practice cats" that live in the vets office than he did to Leo (granted, he wasn't in his own territory when these cats came up to snuffle at him) but the most he did was hiss at the practice cats. 

I think that there may be some truth to the "imprinting". However, I have also heard some horror stories about having cats separated for even a short time. I have a co-worker who had a cat who was missing for a week and the other cat growled, hissed at and attacked the wayward kitty for weeks after she came home. There are also stories of people bringing one cat home from the vet and the other cat going berzerk.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I know they remember people and places, so why not other cats. I used to take my first cat, Onyx, everywhere I went. We'd go to NJ to my grandmother's several times a year. When we got to her house, the first thing Onyx did was run straight to the place where her litterbox and food dish were the last time we visited. This was consistent behavior every time we went. 

Onyx was also used to going to my parents house at least 2 weekends a month and we lived with them for a year. Then my parents moved to FL and she didn't see them for 4 months. When she saw my father come in the door, she was ecstatic, no other way to describe her reaction...

Another example would be Kobi...he runs and hides for an hour whenever someone comes in the house. My parents come to visit twice a year...now when they come in, I see Kobi head up the stairs, but as soon as he hears their voices he stops and comes running back down to greet them. 

So yes, I'm sure they remember other cats from their 'previous life'.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Come to think of it, Teddy knows my family members, even though he may only see them once every other month or less. I got Teddy I was just out of school. I picked him out in March before I graduated. In April, I found out that the job I was promised after graduation didn't exist anymore. I picked Teddy up from the breeder in May and took him to my parents' house. They said that I could keep him there until I got settled in a place where I could keep him. The first place that I found that was near my new job (and that I could afford) did not allow pets. Because of this, Teddy was a resident at my parents' house for several months before I found another apartment that allowed me to keep him. He is particularly fond of my 17 year old sister who was his primary care giver and playmate while he was there. He is still not very fond of my 15 year old sister who used to grab him and hold him hostage in her arms for an hour or more at a time (while she was watching tv). Although he is becoming more friendly with her since I drilled it through her thick skull that the reason he didn't like her was because she would do that. She has since changed how she interacts with him when I bring him home.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Interesting topic!

I live at university 3 or 4 days a week, and stay with my boyfriend and cats the rest of the days. My kitties always remember me, even though I am gone quite a bit. If they can remember humans, it would make sense that they can remember their own kind.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

What I find funny is that cats recognise us instantly the moment we step in the door no matter what we've done that day, but the moment their bonded cat friend leaves the house and comes back in smelling slightly different it's like _WHO ARE YOU!? MUST DESTROY INTRUDER. _

What makes our smell so prevalent but cats' so easy to change, huh?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

KittyMonster said:


> What makes our smell so prevalent but cats' so easy to change, huh?


I've heard quite a few times that humans have a much stronger odor than cats or dogs (although I think that my depend on the human and the dog because I've known both humans and dogs that have VERY strong body odors).


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cats recognize each other primarily by scent, so if a kitty smells different, they become a different "person" to another cat.
But I think they rely more on a chorus of sensory cues to recognize familiar humans. We humans can smell differently from one day to the next, but we keep the same facial features, body size, voice, pattern of movements, and other attributes.

For example, I am very good friends with my late brother's cat, Kitty, who still lives with my SIL. But Kitty knew me, despite not having seen her for several months. I was dressed differently, my hair was different, I'm certain I did not smell the same, but Kitty greeted me like an old friend whose company was missed, 
She is not the kind of cat who ingratiates herself to just anyone. You have to get Kitty's "seal of approval" first. :wink:


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Pepper was brought inside when she was 8 weeks old, her mother Ginger remained our outdoor cat (spayed). Due to some issues with Pepper I have been taking her outside on leash in preparation for her to be an outdoor cat. I was amazed at how she and Ginger responded. They have seen each other through windows many times since their separation 5 months ago but they act like they were never apart. They don't hiss, they touch noses, and they play. I firmly believe Ginger is aware Pepper is her baby and Pepper is aware Ginger is her momma.

Leslie


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

When I left home, I also left Farrah, the cat we got when I was 9. I could come home after a 6-month absence and she would still greet me just like I'd left when my parents left to get me at the airport.  She certainly still remembered me even after a 6-month absence, as she was shy around strangers.

I was also amused by something my parents' cat did this summer. I hadn't seen him since Christmas. At that time I trimmed his nails, something my parents are nervous about doing. Afterward, as a treat for being a good kitty, I put a little "outdoor kitty" food (dry Friskies my mom gives the local ferals) in a bowl left by the back door for that purpose.

That summer I once again trimmed his nails shortly after getting home, since my mom told me they hadn't done since I'd left! As soon as I put him down, he went running to his "outdoor kitty" food bowl expecting a treat. Clearly his memory for things food-related is excellent!


----------

